# Axle Flip And Dexter Ez-flex Suspension.



## Scott and Jamie

Here are some pics of the axle flip so far. I am waiting for the Ez flex to finish the job. While I was at it I upgraded to 225/75/15 tires and rims. I will take more pics this weekend when i finish the job









Just a note: The Outback jacks are only being used to help stabilize the TT and should not ever be used to lift it.























































Scott


----------



## skippershe

Very Impressive! Quite an undertaking I might add









Good for you for taking on that humongous job yourself!

I want to see more pictures of your property, it looks beautiful


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Looks like some nice work! Looking forward to seeing the completed job at the PNW Rally.


----------



## ARzark

Looking good Scott








I am anxious to hear how you like the Dexter Ez-flex system!


----------



## Rubrhammer

curious as to why you are doing the flip. I've seen it mentioned in several threads but I only saw once I think some mention of tire clearance with a slide.
Bob


----------



## Scott and Jamie

The main reason is the tire clearance. I am the one that the tires have been hitting on the under neath of the slide. Plus it will also put my sewer outlet at a more relistic height, better ground clearance for the tail, and will allow me run much better tires under the TT.

Scott


----------



## Northern Wind

Do you do service calls as well? Nice job looking forward to seeing it completed.

Steve


----------



## Rubrhammer

Thanks for clearing that up for me,Scott. That does look like you are doing the job safely. Keep us posted on the EZ-Flex. That looks like a good mod.
Bob


----------



## 4H1DinaOB

Looks great Scott,
this is something I have been considering since getting our Outback, partly for better clearance going up some of those less than great Forest Service roads and partly for the additional height/slope? at the dump station.

Don't suppose you'd want to set up a "Flip your Axles" clinic at the PNW Rally?

Jonathan


----------



## NJMikeC

Scott,

Please tell me that the camera is bending the axles and not that they are really bending while sitting on those jack stands.

That is some pretty rough conditions your working under, (dirt and rocks) hats off to ya!


----------



## Scott and Jamie

The axles are bent...not the camera and not from sitting on the jack stands...They come that way from the factory







After the weight of the trailer is applied your tires will ride correctly to the road surface.

Not bad working on the gravel. The Outback is 3' too long to pull into my shop. I would have done it in the shop but I new I would have to leave it up on the blocks for a few days.

Jonathon I would be more than happy to awnser any questions.

Yes and no to the service call...Money talks









We had a major wind storm last night and was really affraid to look and see if the Outback was still resting on it's blocks. I guess I lucked out because she was still sitting right side up

Scott


----------



## Pee Wee

Nice job! Please Keep us up to date with the e-z flex. I'm going to get either Dexters e-z flex or Trailair equa flex system ,but twice as much.









P.W.


----------



## BlueWedge

Looks like the flip is going great. I look forward to looking at the ez-flex at the spring rally.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Agree...very nice work.


----------



## Scott and Jamie

Well I received the Ez-Flex today and now the TT is standing on its own again







It was getting dark when I lowered the last tire to the ground so I don't have any pics yet. I will try to take some and get them posted in a day or so. Now I just need to adjust the Dual Cam and I'm ready to roll









Scott


----------



## skippershe

Whoo Hoo!  
Great job Scott








Can't wait to see the results!


----------



## Pee Wee

Scott,

Did you buy the easy flex from dexter itself or one of there dealers?

John


----------



## Scott and Jamie

Hey John, I went direct to Dexter. Here is a link Dexter Ez-Flex I ordered the kit K71-654-00. If the TT has more than 500 miles or so I would order the complete kit K71-652-00.

Warning If you have the Dexter 13-10 equalizer (common on most newer Outbacks) and go to the ez-flex it will lower your TT 1" and will put your tires 1" closer to the underneath of your TT. If you are already have limited tire clearance I wouldn't recommend this mod without doing an axle flip.

Scott


----------



## Pee Wee

Thanks a ton on the warning! I do not want to lower it at all!!! If anything I would like to raise it about an inch Looks like I'll call Trailair for more info on the equa-flex. Keep us up to date with pics









THANKS 
John


----------



## Scott and Jamie

Let us know what Trailair says. I'm sure they modeled the equa-flex after the standard 2" equalizer like dexter did. I hope to get some pics tonight if DW brings our camera back from work.


----------



## Pee Wee

Hers' an Idea, If I order the other kit K71-652-00 with the shakels. I wonder if they are longer than the stock ones that came with the outback to raise the camper back up? Am I thinking this right, if I put longer shakels (the eight pieces that connect the leaf spring to the equalizer ) that should raise the camper right? I'm only talking an inch or two. Since I work in a machine shop I can make anything I want







If you don't understand what I'm saying I'll try again.

Take care 
John


----------



## Pee Wee

Well, I called into Trailair today 800-998-4238 and ask for Dale Fenton he is the individual who patented the
product(equa-flex). Here's what HE had to say about Dexters e-z flex VS there eaqu- flex. He liked how simple the e-z flex system was and how it worked BUT when they tested them the ez-flex only lasted 400-500 strokes before it broke, not the rubber either, the casting







In comparison to the equa-flex it lasted OVER 100,000 strokes!! Now what this test was I'm not sure and this is from Trailair, NOT me! I'M NOT SAYING THAT DEXTER IS BAD!! So don't shoot the messanger. As far as the shakels length that I talked about in my previous post he said that you can change the length but it COULD effect the camber on the wheel because of the bend in the axle and how I would be rolling the axles appart. Now if an inch or to different in the shakel length would make that much difference we don't know







But I don't think I want to find out either.

John


----------



## Scott and Jamie

Longer shackles will lower the trailer. The springs hang above the equalizer. And would say shortening the shackle would cause big big problems. It would be great to see the report on how they tested theirs and dexter's. And if they preformed the test them self........well I can sugar coat stuff too









Scott


----------



## Pee Wee

Yes, Scott your right I would have to shorten them, I don't know what I was thinking







. As far as the test here's what their add says. But Dale said that Roush did not test Dexters e-z flex at the time because it was not on the market yet.

"Test and proven" Roush industries, the engineering, testing and racing company, conducted comparitive testing and reporting which included standard equalizers, Mor/Ryde Re and equa-flex. Equflex was judged
"bets ride rquipment tested" by Art Howle, NVH engieering specialist, on the Rouse vehicle subjective rateing system for NVH. Extensive NVH test showed reductions in g-force from 40 tot 60 ppercent in a range of hertz from 0 to 100." But Dale said that Roush did not test Dexters e-z flex at the time because it was not on the market yet.

Anyhow,sorry to hijack your thread. Send me a PM with your e-mail and I'll try to send you and e-mail that they sent me. I'm not the greatest person the computers,so bear with.

Take Care 
John


----------



## Scott and Jamie

Here are a few pics of the flip, ez-flex and new tires:




























PeeWee don't worry you didn't hijack the thread. I think it is great to see what options are out there and what people feel about the different products.

Scott


----------



## Pee Wee

Thanks for the pics, Nice job! Your weather looks like ours Flipping snow


----------



## BlueWedge

Scott,

I just want to confirm you had a 4" equalizer before going to the ez-flex ? Did you talk with anyone about going with the 2" equalizer ? ( I have flipped axles so I wouldn't be worried about height ) Only lost an ~ inch ? You may have just changed my mind about buying the ez-flex. I just switched to the heavy duty suspension but decided not to go with the ez-flex because it was only 2".

Looking at the ez-flex installed it looks like it will work just fine.

When are you taking it for a test drive ? ( After the snow I would guess ) What a difference in photos. Time to get back to the kitchen remodel huh ?

About the casting failing at 400-500 strokes - wouldn't that be a few hundred miles ? I would be suprized if it would have such a high failure rate. People losing trailers everywhere. Looks like it is standard or optional equipment on some trailers currently.


----------



## Scott and Jamie

BlueWedge said:


> Scott,
> 
> I just want to confirm you had a 4" equalizer before going to the ez-flex ? Did you talk with anyone about going with the 2" equalizer ? ( I have flipped axles so I wouldn't be worried about height ) Only lost an ~ inch ? You may have just changed my mind about buying the ez-flex. I just switched to the heavy duty suspension but decided not to go with the ez-flex because it was only 2".
> 
> Looking at the ez-flex installed it looks like it will work just fine.
> 
> When are you taking it for a test drive ? ( After the snow I would guess ) What a difference in photos. Time to get back to the kitchen remodel huh ?
> 
> About the casting failing at 400-500 strokes - wouldn't that be a few hundred miles ? I would be suprized if it would have such a high failure rate. People losing trailers everywhere. Looks like it is standard or optional equipment on some trailers currently.


Stock was the 4" equalizer. I talked dexter and the told me the axle and spring sets are designed for the "standard" 2" equalizer and the 4" is just used to gain some extra height.

Even though the equalizer is 2" shorter your axles are in the middle of the pivot point and only loose 1" height. Boy I cant wait to take it for a spin. I am hoping to do it in a few weeks..Need to readjust the hitch and double check all suspension componets.


----------



## BlueWedge

Scott and Jamie said:


> Scott,
> 
> I just want to confirm you had a 4" equalizer before going to the ez-flex ? Did you talk with anyone about going with the 2" equalizer ? ( I have flipped axles so I wouldn't be worried about height ) Only lost an ~ inch ? You may have just changed my mind about buying the ez-flex. I just switched to the heavy duty suspension but decided not to go with the ez-flex because it was only 2".
> 
> Looking at the ez-flex installed it looks like it will work just fine.
> 
> When are you taking it for a test drive ? ( After the snow I would guess ) What a difference in photos. Time to get back to the kitchen remodel huh ?
> 
> About the casting failing at 400-500 strokes - wouldn't that be a few hundred miles ? I would be suprized if it would have such a high failure rate. People losing trailers everywhere. Looks like it is standard or optional equipment on some trailers currently.


Stock was the 4" equalizer. I talked dexter and the told me the axle and spring sets are designed for the "standard" 2" equalizer and the 4" is just used to gain some extra height.

Even though the equalizer is 2" shorter your axles are in the middle of the pivot point and only loose 1" height. Boy I cant wait to take it for a spin. I am hoping to do it in a few weeks..Need to readjust the hitch and double check all suspension componets.
[/quote]

Scott,

Thanks for the reply. Looks like I will be ordering a set.


----------



## BlueWedge

I installed my ez-flex tonight. Took around 1:15 minutes but I went through this before when I installed the heavy duty suspension kit. Like Scott said it looks like you lose around an inch. Looks like it is well built and simplistic in design. Over engineering is never a good thing.


----------



## Scott and Jamie

Great to hear it went well







I still need to finish up a few things before I try my maiden voyage. Still have the eectric tounge jack to install, readjust my hitch, and most important is to double check all of my suspension. If you get a chance to hit the road with yours let me know what you think.

Scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Scott and Jamie said:


> Great to hear it went well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to finish up a few things before I try my maiden voyage. Still have the eectric tounge jack to install, readjust my hitch, and most important is to double check all of my suspension. If you get a chance to hit the road with yours let me know what you think.
> 
> Scott


All the snow gone?


----------



## Scott and Jamie

I hope! Sunday we still had about 3 " Now we are doing to just a few mounds from plowing. I want to go Outbacking!


----------



## schellshock

Scott,

Have you had your outback out since you installed the Ez-flex kit? If so how well did it work out for you?

Thanks, Jim


----------



## mik0445

NJMikeC said:


> Scott,
> 
> Please tell me that the camera is bending the axles and not that they are really bending while sitting on those jack stands.
> 
> That is some pretty rough conditions your working under, (dirt and rocks) hats off to ya!


Most 3500# axles have got that slight upward bow in the middle. It makes a stronger axle...that is as long as it goes up in the middle instead of down. It's the same principle that 18 wheeler flatbed trailers and longer bridges use. Just FYI...


----------



## Scott and Jamie

schellshock said:


> Scott,
> 
> Have you had your outback out since you installed the Ez-flex kit? If so how well did it work out for you?
> 
> Thanks, Jim


We put a little over 300 miles on it and once I got the hitch readjusted it is very very smooth. We will be putting alot more miles on here in the next month and I can give some more updates. I feel the whole trailer is a big improvment after the ez-flex and the axel flip.


----------

